# Smith and Wesson 357 mag SOLD



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Smith and Wesson 357 mag. model 66-5, 2 1/2 inch barrel with original hard case, master lock ,manual. Prefer conceal carry holders please.
$500.00---P.M.please. Excelent condition!!

SOLD


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

SOLD


----------

